# Atcl?



## Dave Slider

Hi Guys and Gals

My Name is David, I've played trombone for 13 years. I feel like doing actual ABRSM or Trinity Syllabi puts a lid on the creativity that the musician can convey. After having received advice from people that I've played with - they like the idea. I worry they are just being polite. I like to think I have an accurate idea of where I am.

I've looked at the ATCL syllabus (LTCL might be pushing it a bit) I really like the idea of putting together my own programme with an accompaniment. I am wondering if it could be a route in to a conservatoire? Has anyone taken this route or done the ATCL. Could you tell me about your experience and advise me on what sort of thing they're after.

Thank you in advance
David


----------

